# Hello, please help me out with tire pressure



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

The sides of the tire seem to be wearing down and I was wondering if I should lessen the pressure in the tires or increase it. Also, what do you guys recommend for the pressure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

shahin said:


> *The sides of the tire seem to be wearing down and I was wondering if I should lessen the pressure in the tires or increase it. Also, what do you guys recommend for the pressure. *


If the sides are wearing, that's a sign your pressures are too low (or that you're beating your car mercilessly).


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Hello, please help me out with tire pressure*



TD said:


> *
> 
> If the sides are wearing, that's a sign your pressures are too low (or that you're beating your car mercilessly). *


E46 M3, right?

What pressures are you at?

TD is right


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Hello, please help me out with tire pressure*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> E46 M3, right?
> 
> ...


Yeah, he doesn't specificy what car. Pressure recommendations differ for staggered vs non-staggered setups.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Hello, please help me out with tire pressure*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, he doesn't specificy what car. Pressure recommendations differ for staggered vs non-staggered setups. *


I suppose so, but I would stick to the factory recommendations in this car. It has an oversteer bias according to R&T


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Hello, please help me out with tire pressure*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I suppose so, but I would stick to the factory recommendations in this car. It has an oversteer bias according to R&T  *


Oversteer?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Hello, please help me out with tire pressure*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I suppose so, but I would stick to the factory recommendations in this car. It has an oversteer bias according to R&T  *


I ditto atyclb... "oversteer"?!?!?!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Hello, please help me out with tire pressure*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Oversteer?  *


steer?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Hello, please help me out with tire pressure*



TD said:


> *
> 
> I ditto atyclb... "oversteer"?!?!?! *


http://www.dictionary.com/search?q=oversteer


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Hello, please help me out with tire pressure*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> http://www.dictionary.com/search?q=oversteer *


:dunno:










http://www.brownandwilliamson.com/index_sub2.cfm?Page=/TKG/Index.cfm?ID=130&Sect=3


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Understeer is the problem


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

We KNOW what over and understeer are. There is not one current production car that has inherent OVERsteer but many/most/damn near all have inherent UNDERsteer. The staggereed tire setup common on many SP BMWs exists solely to impart more UNDERsteer. Running factory tire pressures (which always call for LOWER pressures up front) also impart more UNDERsteer.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *We KNOW what over and understeer are. There is not one current production car that has inherent OVERsteer but many/most/damn near all have inherent UNDERsteer. The staggereed tire setup common on many SP BMWs exists solely to impart more UNDERsteer. Running factory tire pressures (which always call for LOWER pressures up front) also impart more UNDERsteer. *


Yes, I am familiar with this.

I have never driven a new M3 on the track, so I have to trust those that have. You haven't.

From R&T,

"To drive this car hard, I have to accept the fact that it needs to be sideways. It is almost a rally style of driving." "Tail-out fun that's easy to drive and pleasantly predictable when pushed." "with excellent balace and easy driver-induced oversteer" "I'd like to have a little more grip coming off the corner where I can really put some of that M power to the ground"

All of this implies to me, along with other things that I have read, that the E46 M3 needs more tire. It seems to exhibit light understeer at slower speeds, but be balanced or even oversteer prone at higher levels. I would like 245 front/ 275 rear on my M3.

btw, the Camaro (and Viper) are oversteer prone, not all modern cars are set up for it


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd have to think "inherent" and "driver-induced" are 2 different things. I think the serious track people go 255 or 265 all the way around.

Most people buying new tires go 245/275 and use equal pressure all around.


----------



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

I have an m3 with 19 inch factory option. I went autocrossing yesterday and my pressures were at 39 front and 37 back. I was drifting alot. 

I increased them this morning to 42 front and 40 back. Is this ok??


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I'd have to think "inherent" and "driver-induced" are 2 different things. I think the serious track people go 255 or 265 all the way around.
> 
> Most people buying new tires go 245/275 and use equal pressure all around. *


"I pick up a little mid-corner understeer off power, but as soon as I touch the thottle again, the back wants to be sideways. The only way I really find out haw to be smooth with it is just put my foot down on the throttle, get the tires spinning, and then ease it into a nice slide versus trying to correct it"

Do you want to go power off though the turns? 265s up front?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

shahin said:


> *I have an m3 with 19 inch factory option. I went autocrossing yesterday and my pressures were at 39 front and 37 back. I was drifting alot.
> 
> I increased them this morning to 42 front and 40 back. Is this ok?? *


You are drifting the car? Yea, higher pressures will keep the sidewalls from touching the pavement :lmao:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hey There*

Hey Shahin -

Before the runs, was your car near the end of cars in the lot close to the entrance?

If it was, I'm sorry I didn't meet you, but we were admiring your wheels from over near the RVs.


----------



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey whats up. I knew I recognized you from somewhere. I had seen a picture of you at Cutter Motors; a picture that Jon Shafer posted. It was only till I read this post that I now recognize you. Sorry I didnt get a chance to meet you. Perhaps next time and thanks for the compliment.

BTW that was my car near the entrance. Silver on Red.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*How did you do?*

What class did you run, N or MS?

Have any results from yesterday? It will take 2 months before they get it on the LA BMW CCA site (if ever) :dunno:


----------



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

I was suppose to be in novice but i was put in M stock. It was my first time autocrossing in any car so it was an awesome experience for me. I was spending all of the practice time on my own so I could have fun with my car but I had an instructor with me on the timed runs. They were a lot slower cus I was listening to them for once and also insurance dosent cover the timed events. I was kinda paranoid after seeing that mustang crash into the tree video and the corvette hitting the course worker so I drove seriously. Unfortunately my best time was 70. In case you didnt know the best time was 64 I believe so I was off by a lot. I loved it and cant wait to do it again.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*You'd probably kick my a**!*

70 isn't too bad for 1st time if 64 was best. Hell, some of those race prepared M Coupes and E30 M3s are insane! How many cars in M Stock? That's probably where they would put me - maybe they don't let M cars in N class? :dunno:

X Class looked interesting. A 360 Modena, Porsche 911, some Subaru WRXs, Audis and I heard a rumor that one of the Boxsters was a rental!


----------



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

I dont even think they had an novice class because they didnt even give trophies out for it. Also, there was not too many cars in Mstock and I think they were all quicker than me by at least half a second. The Corolla out there was a rental. Damn they jacked it up. Im bringing my Hyundai hatchback next time; hopefully it wont flip.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*What happened*

I had to leave early (that's why I'm asking so many ?s).

What happened to the Corolla? I saw it out there before the run groups got going.


----------



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

They totally abused the car. It was great.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Not so bad*

Mike Ward said one of the SoCal guys destroyed an E30 M3 off turn 9 at Willow Springs this weekend.

Ouch!


----------



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

Damn im going there for track school. i wont particpate in the time trials though, its not worth the risk.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Actually I've got some news on the time trials!*

I was at the board meeting last week and there was a HUGE discussion on the name/rules/insurance liabiltiy of the that event. The problem was trying to make the event fall within CCA guidelines having to do with what's a racing event (track & clock), track event (track & no clock) and an AutoX (low speeds & clock).

Mike Ward is going to send out a special mailer with the event changes, but in summary:

The event is going to be re-named slightly to some type of 'timed event' and for insurance reasons is going to be structured like an AutoX with controls put on the course (like chicanes on the long straights) to keep speeds more in line with AutoX ('approx' 60 mph max). It is also being reduced to a 1 day event (Sat. the 13th) at $125 instead of 2 day at $225. He is looking into the ruling for open top cars for the event as well. Since it's at a track that means no open top cars without approved roll cages/bars. But being setup as an AutoX, are roadsters okay as in a normal parking lot AutoX?


----------

